# Abtastrate, Bittiefe?



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,

welche Einstellung soll ich bei Sound -> Wiedergabe -> SPDIF -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Standardformat wählen?

Hab die Wahl zwischen 

16 Bit: 44100 Hz, 48000 Hz, 88200 Hz oder 96000 Hz
oder 
24 Bit: 44100 Hz, 48000 Hz oder 96000 Hz.

Ich habe manchmal ein komisches Schnarren im Ton (zumindest glaube ich, das gehört zu haben, bin mir auch nicht so ganz sicher) und habe 24 Bit, 96000 Hz eingestellt - könnte das die Ursache für das Schnarren sein? Oder ist schlichtweg irgendwas kaputt? Auch beim Test dieser Einstellung klingt es irgendwie seltsam.

Mein Soundsystem ist ein Logitech Z906.

Welche Einstellung wäre da die optimale?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

wirst du eh nicht hören wenn du dort was umstellst, daran liegen wird es wohl auch nicht kannst ja mal auf 48khz runter

was hörst machst du damit Hauptsächlich ? Filme/Spiele ? dann kannst so lassen

könnte an der Abschirmung liegen


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Juli 2012)

24 Bits / 48 kHz hab ich bei mir eingestellt.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

reicht auch völlig aus 

Audios-CD z.b. 16/44,1


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juli 2012)

Ein "Schnarren" kann z.B. auch durch einen Zugriff auf SSD/Festplatten kommen.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2012)

die Logitech empfangen doch auch gern mal Kurzwelle


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juli 2012)

Vor ein paar Jahren, na sagen wir mal 10, habe ich mal einen CB-Funker aus meinen Lautsprechern gehört.^^
Waren damals Lautsprecher von Trust. Schlecht abgeschirmt.
Aber das mit den SSD´s stimmt soweit. Seit dem ich solche im Rechner habe, höre ich hin und wieder so ein leises schnarren. Ist aber so leise, dass wenn was anderes läuft, egal ob Musik oder Spiel das nicht mehr zu hören ist.


----------

